# Charter Arms 38 Special Undercover



## ingrabella (Feb 1, 2016)

I had gotten the undercover as a Christmas present this year. My first gun was a Sig P938. I was a little afraid of it so I wanted a revolver to start learning how to shoot with. I quickly found out that I was more comfortable with the revolver. I understood how it worked and there was not much recoil. After shooting it for a while I was able to start shooting my Sig with less fear. I have to say that I am more of revolver girl the an automatic. My Chater has been a great gun and highly recommend it for people who are learning to shoot. No complaints I love my Charter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's very interesting.
My wife, Jean, felt entirely otherwise.
She felt that her Charter snubbie, as well as her S&W shortie, was harder to shoot well than a small semi-auto.

I'm glad that you've had good success, and find yours comfortable.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Somewhat of a shock that the .38 revolver was easier to shoot than the P938........ That is why choosing the right weapon always boils down to an individual choice, every time.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not shocked. Put the bullets in those cylinder holes, close the cylinder, and pull the trigger. Can't get much simpler than that.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree. Don't know why the 'shock' either, I have several of these Undecovers, and found them as nice if not nicer than guns costing twice as much,,, I cleaner them und polished,,, very smooth trigger,.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Revolvers are simpler to operate under stressful conditions. Unlike automatics which carries more ammo revolvers carry less but are ready to fire at a moments notice. Just pull the trigger!!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a couple Undercovers,,, really nice guns... have adjusted the trigger on one of them, an oh, is it sweet.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

SA/DA revolvers,,,
The original point-n-click interface.

I like Charter Arms as well.










Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> SA/DA revolvers,,,
> The original point-n-click interface.
> 
> I like Charter Arms as well.
> ...


I see you like the Andrews Sisters as well?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

"I see you like the Andrews Sisters as well?"

Yeppers,,,
I'm just old enough to remember them.

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> "I see you like the Andrews Sisters as well?"
> 
> Yeppers,,,
> I'm just old enough to remember them.
> ...


They're before my time, but I love the music from the big band era, Benny Goodman, the Dorsey's Tom and Jimmy, Harry James, Artie Shaw, Cab Calloway, Woody Herman, Bea Wain, Jo Stafford, Billie Holiday. Especially all of the old blues musicians, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker, Muddy Waters, Lightnin' Hopkins, Arthur Crudup, etc. They were the foundation and inspiration for all of the great rock bands of the 60's and early 70's. I've got a 50 CD collection of all of those blues greats.

If I had to pick my all time favorite musician it would have to be Jim Morrison. He loved and was fascinated with the great American Southwest and was known as "The Lizard King". For me there's nothing like driving through the desert while listening to Jim Morrison and The Doors. As a kid I couldn't believe he died not long after Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin, two of my other favorites. Such tragic and short lives. Just like JFK's assassination I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing when I heard the news that Jim Morrison had died on 7/3/71. Eric Burdon would be next on my list of favorites. I thank God he's still alive. I was always a big fan of Eric Burdon, such a powerful commanding voice. Hell I could go on and on when it comes to music. It's rare that I'm not listening to it, thanks to the I POD. Like my gun I never leave home without it.

The music of today especially rap/hip-hop if you can even call that music doesn't interest me. What ever happened to all of the great black musicians? Especially Otis Redding, what a great voice.

I just thank God for Joe Bonamassa, in my opinion thee greatest guitar player ever. Started playing at 4 years of age, when he was 12 he opened for the late great B.B. King. "Down Around My Place" with John Hiatt is one of my favorite songs. That's one of the great things about music, you can listen to it over and over again and never get tired of hearing it. Some songs are like watching a great movie.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

There is so much great music from that era.....and it seems no one is making that type anymore.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> There is so much great music from that era.....and it seems no one is making that type anymore.


If you're referring to the Big Band Era, I can only guess that it became too expensive to have that many band members and instruments? Not to mention finding a wide variety of talented people to play all of the different instruments. With a rock and roll band all that is needed is the lead singer who sometimes played an instrument, lead guitar, bass guitar, drums, and sometimes a keyboard player. Cream had three band members, Eric Clapton on lead guitar, Jack Bruce on bass, and Ginger Baker on drums. The Doors had four, Jim Morrison as lead singer, Ray Manzarek played keyboard and bass, Robby Krieger on lead guitar and John Densmore on drums. Unfortunately when Jim Morrison was gone that was the end of The Doors. The other band members made a go at it and produced two albums after that "Other Voices" and "Full Circle". But they could never be the same without "Big Jimbo" at the mic. Call me weird but I still mourn his passing to this day. As a kid I always looked forward to when a new album came out, not just from The Doors but from many of the great rock bands of those times. I thank God for Joe Bonamassa for bringing a lot of that great stuff back. I've only been to two rock concerts, Jethro Tull and the Kinks. Both were great, however Jethro Tull made the Kinks look like a nightclub act. Ian Anderson was some showman singing, playing the flute, saxophone and acoustic guitar. They sounded exactly like their albums. Mr. Anderson plays a wide variety of instruments and to his credit was not involved in drugs or alcohol, neither were his fellow band members.

Have you ever watched Bob Dylan? The man can play harmonica, acoustic guitar and sing at the same time. Pretty amazing. As were the old blues players of the 30's and 40's just one black man and an acoustic guitar. My God they were great! That kind of music is still around but is relegated to small venues throughout the United States by musicians that hardly anyone has even heard of. Now it's hip-hop or rap, I call it ghetto noise. That just goes to show how far our society has deteriorated.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Scott Joplin was fantastic Louis Armstrong, B>B> King....Norman Luboff , Even the Gaithers


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm partial to 1940s "_le jazz hot_," as played by French Gypsies in the Paris clubs.
Django Reinhardt and Stéphane Grappelli, for instance.
And Americans Joe Venuti, Eddie Lang, and Bucky Pizzarelli.

There's a modern group which tries, pretty successfully, to play that sort of music today.
It's called Pearl Django.
They're worth listening to.

A Good Sample: 



General Information: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_Django


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have all three "Pitbulls" 9 MM, 40 S&W, 45 ACP and I have a old 38 Undercover with unshrouded ejector, and a 357. In 38's I have a S&W Performance Center J frame that shoots well but like the Charter it is a five shooter. I have a two Colt Detective Specials that are Six Shooters and I prefer them for the extra round.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a post to continue the praise of Charter Arms revolvers......they are a darn good gun for the money,,,,
And I also have a Charter Arms Explorer II,,,,,,,,,,,very fun gun!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's mine.








I finally got the chance to shoot it, and find that it shoots hotter loads better than my M605, but with a tad more recoil than my Ruger SP101.

The grips are better than the factory ones on the Ruger, and a tad better than the grips on the Taurus. It handled the .357's just fine, and I do believe the ports, in the barrel, do help a bit with muzzle flip.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife took the shooting portion of her CCW test with a S&W Model 60, Chief's Special.

She did very well with it. She must have had one Hell of a good instructor.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not like their grips and have changed them out for Pachmayr Compac's


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought they were pretty comfy, but I have never got into changing out grips on my revolvers.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My Police Undercover is currently wearing a Pachmayr grip, the one with one finger notch - for the pinky. I think it gets in place in my hand quicker than the stock grip.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

hillman said:


> My Police Undercover is currently wearing a Pachmayr grip, the one with one finger notch - for the pinky. I think it gets in place in my hand quicker than the stock grip.


I think those are the Pachmayr Compac.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought a Charter Arms Off-Duty in '87. DA/SA exposed hammer if I remember correctly. Good quality, decent trigger & accuracy. I paid $149 new. I got it for my wife who had to make a bank deposit every 2:00 AM after closing down the video store every night. In California. I was stationed overseas for a year. Yeah I was nervous for a year. That Charter Arms went with her. Or her Ruger Speed Six 38. Like some other guns I'd still have the Charter Arms if it weren't for lean times in my youth.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like their 3' Bulldog have not carried it in years but it has been a good reliable revolver. as to the music TEXAS SWING


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I like...TEXAS SWING


You mean like Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys?
Now, that's good music!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They were the most famous of Texas Swing but there is a lot more. Bob Wills carried a Colt


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> ...Bob Wills carried a Colt


And here I thought that he carried a fiddle! Silly me.

I also remember Spade Cooley, but the only one of Cooley's hit songs that I remember, "Smoke, Smoke, Smoke That Cigarette," came my way when sung by Phil Harris on the Jack Benny radio program.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And here I thought that he carried a fiddle! Silly me.
> 
> I also remember Spade Cooley, but the only one of Cooley's hit songs that I remember, "Smoke, Smoke, Smoke That Cigarette," came my way when sung by Phil Harris on the Jack Benny radio program.


Jack Benny radio program. Steve, you are old. Maybe older than Crackerjack.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Bob Wills carried a Colt


A Colt is pretty heavy when it's born and they grow larger pretty quick. Wonder when he finally stopped carrying that Colt around?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Backyard is the newest winner of the intelligent donkey award for Feb.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> Jack Benny radio program. Steve, you are old. Maybe older than Crackerjack.


Nope. Crackerjack beat me by just a few years.

Crackerjack dates to 1896, according to Wikipedia, while I date to (early January) 1938, according to my birth certificate.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Backyard is the newest winner of the intelligent donkey award for Feb.


Thanks, Dad, I owe it all to you.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Perhaps my next revolver will be a Charter again in stainless steel. That's assuming our new governor won't out law revolvers.

Clerk


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

Charters are excellent revolvers; what's not to like. Mine got away from me somehow; I still mourn.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hanshi said:


> Charters are excellent revolvers...


That's further than I would go.
They are _good_ revolvers, well worth the money you pay for them.
But "excellent"? No.
Smith & Wesson makes excellent revolvers; but Charter Arms makes _adequate_ revolvers.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's further than I would go.
> They are _good_ revolvers, well worth the money you pay for them.
> But "excellent"? No.
> Smith & Wesson makes excellent revolvers; but Charter Arms makes _adequate_ revolvers.


I own both; a Smith Model 10 that's about 95% and only 40 y.o., and a Charter Police Undercover that's still a child. The Smith has more weight and a smoother DA trigger - and my affection. But I don't know how you arrive at your distinction.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

True, Charters are not S&Ws but comparing the two is somewhat misleading. S&W makes guns for virtually every need, use and taste. Charter does their own thing with the small gun market. I still consider them excellent buys and would dearly love to have a replacement .38spl, 2" flyweight revolver.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> ...I don't know how you arrive at your distinction.


I, too, possess both a Charter Arms .38 Special (well, actually it's Jean's) and a S&W Airweight Bodyguard in .38 Special.
Believe it or not, the Charter Arms pistol has always had the better trigger!

But the Charter Arms gun has given us a couple of reliability problems that had to be solved by some sophisticated gunsmithing. (After that, it now works very well.)
Meanwhile, the S&W revolver is as reliable as the George Washington Bridge, just doing its job without either complaint or bobble.

The S&W is easier to repair, and yet it has never needed any.
Access to the innards of the Charter Arms is difficult, and reassembly is tricky; and it needed to be partly disassembled in order to correct its in-born problem.

Thus my assessment of the Charter Arms gun versus the S&W.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Colt and S&W have been making revolvers a long time ( even longer than Steve is old) and most all of their revolvers have that little extra that Charter hasn't developed yet because they are for the middle price range revolvers. I have not had any issues with mine or my wifes


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Colt and S&W are part of corporations that have no longterm history in gun making. I have read several comments by S&W gunsmiths concerning a forced reduction is the quality of design, materials and workmanship of the revolvers. I give their opinions weight.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

hillman,

I remember those day when S & W was sold to a company in Great Birtian and the quality went down hill pretty fast. They were also producing automatics that were in so many variations you couldn't catalog every sine one.

Colt went down hill also cuz of there quality control and slow production. They needed to replace machinery that couldn't keep pace.

I have revolvers from both companies during that era. They are still very usable but lack the finer touches in quality. Now and then I still have issues with my 625 ACP sometimes.

In the past I had one Charter Arms for my collection that was terrible. The cylinder stop wasn't strong enough to keep the cylinder in it's right position and the barrel shroud was glued and during one shooting secession it shot off the barrel!

One day soon I want to try another Charter in stainless steel as I heard they're quality control has improved.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The story as I understand it: The history of Charter Arms has three parts; the founding ownership, the 2nd ownership that let quality slide, and the 3rd (and current) ownership run by descendants of the founders. My revolver is a product of the current company; the Police Undercover model, basically a Bulldog in .38 Special. I had to return it to get a stack-up problem fixed, but it has performed well since.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

hillman said:


> The story as I understand it: The history of Charter Arms has three parts; the founding ownership, the 2nd ownership that let quality slide, and the 3rd (and current) ownership run by descendants of the founders. My revolver is a product of the current company; the Police Undercover model, basically a Bulldog in .38 Special. I had to return it to get a stack-up problem fixed, but it has performed well since.


hillman,

Now I know I need to get one for my collection.!!!!

Clerk


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

desertman said:


> Cream had three band members, Eric Clapton on lead guitar, Jack Bruce on bass, and Ginger Baker on drums.


My favorites of all time, shame 2 are gone now. Listening to them when they played at the Royal Albert Hall in 2005 you can feel the emotion in some of their songs. I saw Hendrix when he played at the Va. Beach Dome back in the 60s, but never saw Cream in person.

A revolver may be my next purchase, the only ones I have are a Heritage Rough Rider and a Colt .38 Police Positive that belonged to my wife's grandfather when he was sheriff of Vicksburg MS. Close asI can determine it was produced in 1905.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubar said:


> My favorites of all time, shame 2 are gone now. Listening to them when they played at the Royal Albert Hall in 2005 you can feel the emotion in some of their songs. I saw Hendrix when he played at the Va. Beach Dome back in the 60s, but never saw Cream in person.
> 
> A revolver may be my next purchase, the only ones I have are a Heritage Rough Rider and a Colt .38 Police Positive that belonged to my wife's grandfather when he was sheriff of Vicksburg MS. Close asI can determine it was produced in 1905.


Wow! Would like to see some pictures of the Colt!


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Here ya go:


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

The only Charter I ever owned was picked up new in the early 1980s. The price was a sale price and couldn't be passed up. That little .38 spl was accurate, reliable and weighed next to nothing. Somehow it got away from me and I've mourned it ever since.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

Some consider the design to be a weak one; I'm not among them. The little .38 spl (like the one I had) shouldn't be fired with +P. But with standard pressure loads, like what the S&W M36/60 were designed for, the Charter will last longer than the owner.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubar said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 17658
> 
> ...


Uber Cool!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I taught my three kids to shoot when they were all between the ages of ten and fourteen. My daughter was always more serious than her younger brothers, Heckle and Jeckle, so she was eventually as good if not a better shot. 
She has a Taurus 9mm, a 4" GP100 357 mag and a S&W N-frame 45 LC with a 4" barrel. She likes the Taurus but isn't crazy about loading the small rounds into the magazines because she's sometimes a little impatient. She's satisfied with the GP100 but says it's a bit heavy and actually prefers the S&W. She does not have small hands so the N-frame with the full wood grips is not a problem for her and says the 45Colt recoil is not as sharp as the 357 magnum.
So while she won't ignore the semi-auto she will get more use out of the revolvers.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

ingrabella said:


> I had gotten the undercover as a Christmas present this year. My first gun was a Sig P938. I was a little afraid of it so I wanted a revolver to start learning how to shoot with. I quickly found out that I was more comfortable with the revolver. I understood how it worked and there was not much recoil. After shooting it for a while I was able to start shooting my Sig with less fear. I have to say that I am more of revolver girl the an automatic. My Chater has been a great gun and highly recommend it for people who are learning to shoot. No complaints I love my Charter.


ingrabella,

I'm glad your Charter has worked out well for you. I want to get one to compliment my 38 special collection but really want the 9mm version to compliment my 9mm pistols instead.

Clerk


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

My wife has an older Charter Arms Undercover. Easy to use.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Clerk said:


> ingrabella,
> 
> I'm glad your Charter has worked out well for you. I want to get one to compliment my 38 special collection but really want the 9mm version to compliment my 9mm pistols instead.
> 
> Clerk


I have all the Pitbull's including the 9 MM. Pitbulls are niche revolvers and as they can't readily accept speed loaders should not be considered as any kind of a fighting gun, unless five shots are sure to be enough. The little rim tabs are problematic loading and sometimes unloading, Still I like the 9 and 40, not so much the 45.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandz3,

I like the 9mm cuz it has those built in tabs that are act like moon clips for the revolver. I even think they act as an ejector for the spent rounds! Sadly I can't get one in Cali cuz of the stupid law we have.

One day things will get better.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Clerk said:


> Pandz3,
> 
> I like the 9mm cuz it has those built in tabs that are act like moon clips for the revolver. I even think they act as an ejector for the spent rounds! Sadly I can't get one in Cali cuz of the stupid law we have.
> 
> ...


Yes the tabs do help with the ejection, but at times I have to hold the ejector in and shake the gun to get the empty cases to fall. Still a fun gun, just not a 'Combat' gun.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3 said:


> Yes the tabs do help with the ejection, but at times I have to hold the ejector in and shake the gun to get the empty cases to fall. Still a fun gun, just not a 'Combat' gun.


Pandaz3,

OK I admit the tabs can hang up a bit but still much better than moon clips. Those can hang up as well.
If California would allow them in I would most certainly get one as a back up to my other nine autos. Just load them up with a good hollowpoint and your good to go in my book. It would also make a good house gun as well.

Clerk


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

aarondhgraham said:


> SA/DA revolvers,,,
> The original point-n-click interface.
> 
> I like Charter Arms as well.
> ...


Meet Elvira.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Like them both!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I was going to say that the revolver needs black grips,,,
But then I remembered that Cassandra Peterson is a natural redhead.










Aarond

.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

If Taurus doesn't fix my 605 that is in for warranty repair I am going to buy a Charter Arms Mag Pug.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

aarondhgraham said:


> I was going to say that the revolver needs black grips,,,
> But then I remembered that Cassandra Peterson is a natural redhead.
> 
> View attachment 18609
> ...


...And, evidently, she was stunningly gorgeous without all of the makeup!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Many man years ago,,,
When dinosaurs ruled the earth.

I had the pleasure of being her all day escort (read go-fer),,,
At a science fiction convention in San Francisco.

She *was* a stunningly attractive lady,,,
And a sweetheart to boot.

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucky man!

Elvira, as costumed and made-up, was the personal heart-throb of my shooting-skills mentor.

IIRC, he once met her in person, in full persona, just before she was to walk-on at some fantasy to-do in Los Angeles. He never recovered from the experience (nor would he ever shut up about it).


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Lucky man!
> 
> Elvira, as costumed and made-up, was the personal heart-throb of my shooting-skills mentor.
> 
> IIRC, he once met her in person, in full persona, just before she was to walk-on at some fantasy to-do in Los Angeles. He never recovered from the experience (nor would he ever shut up about it).


Steve, as a retired leathersmith, what do you think of my old Cowboy Action shooting rig?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's fancier work than I've ever done.
My business partner liked to do really elaborate lacing work, but I never had the patience for it.

It does look nice, though.
.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's fancier work than I've ever done.
> My business partner liked to do really elaborate lacing work, but I never had the patience for it.
> 
> It does look nice, though.
> .


I did the rawhide work on it myself and made the knife sheath from scratch. Labor of love. I won't do it for money though, way too time-consuming, would have to charge a couple arms and legs to even start to make it pay.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd never use a Charter Arms for EDC. Not up to the job!


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I'd never use a Charter Arms for EDC. Not up to the job!


Any proof of that, or just opinion?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe Charter Arms is much like Taurus and Rossi: A crap-shoot.

We inherited a Charter Arms revolver from Jean's dance mentor, and it wouldn't function properly.

But the problem, it turned out, was easy to fix...and it didn't require either the factory or a gunsmith: It was the mere installation of a cheap washer (from Brownells), to better control the fore-and-aft movement of the cylinder.

We gave the job to our island's young gunsmith to do, because we wanted to support his work, but we all agreed that gunsmithing wasn't really necessary. It was a kitchen-table job.

The result was not only a fully-functional revolver, but also one with a superb trigger action in both double- and single-action.
And it hasn't failed us yet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rancid said:


> Any proof of that, or just opinion?


Both! I once owned a Charter Arms .38. I suppose if it was that or nothing, I'd use one. Had nothing but trouble with it.

When it comes to carrying a firearm for self-protection, I'm a bit picky about what I carry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you freaking kidding me? Who would actually buy this?

I suppose when quality is lacking, you have to resort to gimmickry.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

If it goes bang every time and is reasonably accurate, I will carry it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rancid said:


> If it goes bang every time and is reasonably accurate, I will carry it.


I wouldn't bet a whole lot of money on either factor.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> Any proof of that, or just opinion?





Rancid said:


> If it goes bang every time and is reasonably accurate, I will carry it.


I have a Charter Arms® Undercover® 38 Special DAO #13811. It is an excellent revolver in all respects and I shoot the snot out of it. Mine is the 16oz steel frame, not the 12 oz Undercover-Lite®. I highly recommend it!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was mistaken and I want to acknowledge that fact. It was a .38 Rossi that I was thinking of. *NOT* a Charter Arms revolver.

I now realize that I've never owned a Charter Arms anything. Sorry if I offended anyone by saying what I said. I sincerely do apologize.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I was mistaken and I want to acknowledge that fact. It was a .38 Rossi that I was thinking of. *NOT* a Charter Arms revolver.
> 
> I now realize that I've never owned a Charter Arms anything. Sorry if I offended anyone by saying what I said. I sincerely do apologize.


No harm, no foul.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

No harm done.


----------

